# Garter Snake Paludarium



## Mrs Spooky (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

I've been thinking loads about how I can set up my garter's new tank. I'm going to buy a piece of acrylic plastic to use as a divider so I can make the bottom of the tank half water half land. 
For the background I'm going to use the expanding foam method. Just wanted to ask... When people use this method, do you let the foam dry first, silicon over the top and stick eco earth to the silicon or is it ok to put the silicon straight onto the foam while it's still wet? What's the advantages/disadvantages of this? 
Thanks.


----------



## JSI Jay (Sep 19, 2010)

try a perfecto tank it has a good lid for air flow and lots of shelves for land,and you can change it around as much as you see fit to suit the snake as each snake is different,just my thoughts i built lots from gravel to rocks and foam and silicone but but this the best when it needs a deep clean.hope it gives you some thoughts.


----------

